# over the river, and through the woods....



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

To grandmothers tree farm we go. I recently gained permission to hunt my wifes grandmothers property in Ashland co. So Angler SS and I load up and headed down on Saturday. Neither one of us have ever had the opportunity to scout, heck we have never even been inside of the woods. I was there last weekend as grandma showed me the property lines. So needless to say we were clueless as to where the deer move. The wind was horrible blowing our scent right smack dab into the woods where we were expecting the deer to come from. 

We poked around for a minute and just decided to get the climbers up the tree and just sit and watch, hoping we see some sort of movement to kind of get and idea of where the deer were. To be honest I didn't think we would see anything. I wasn't in the stand very long when a small doe walked in about 40 to 45 yards out. 

I sat maybe another 10 mins and I hear the unmistakable sound thwack. I didn't hear any deer running so I doubted that Angler shot. Not long after that I hear him come running and yelling I hit one! He hit her right in the chest. That is when the big boy came out. I'll let Angler describe him I just saw his rear end as he was running away.

It was dark and there was a lot of blood, and I mean a lot. So we both decided that she had to be piled up not too far from where we were. So we get on the blood trail and tracked for about 40 mins, and the trail just kept going and going, when finally we kicked her up. She was right next to a creek. She ran into some thick brush when we heard a big splash. So we were pretty far into woods we have never been in, in the dark so Angler decided we had better stop, before we drive her farther into the woods.

So we get there first thing in the morning and get back to where we were last night and sort of lost the blood trail. So we kind of walked in the direction of where we thought she went, and picked up a single little drop of blood. When Angler looked across the creek there she was about 25 yards from where we kicked her up. He had to cross the creek which was about 4 foot deep. We walked around trying to find a way across when we found a log jam and he crossed there, tied a rope around her and tossed it across the creek and I pulled her across the creek as he walked back. It was a long haul back, but it was worth it. Sorry for the long story but had to get it all out, lol. I actually left a lot out. lol Here are some pics. Sorry Angler I kind of got you in a pic.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to Bob for takeing me to grandmas tree farm I messed up and shot the first deer I seen. Not one minute later I see a huge buck walking toward me down the same path the doe took he had a very thick rack easy 12 points, I was dangling out of my climber trying to recock my crossbow the huge buck stoped about 40 yards and smelled the blood trail from the doe and wouldn't come any closer. The reason for all the blood and the doe running so far was I shot her between the front legs the arrow exited between her leg and ribs cutting an artery but the arrow never went into the ribs to hit any vital organs.
Angler ss


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Shoot all the does you want. That big boy will come back. If only for curiousity sake.

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

No problem, cant wait to get back. Congrats again, I had a blast!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice report men! 

It's that time of year, always remember that


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

IDK316 i thought that this was goin g to be one for you oh well go back and get that big boy


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> Not one minute later I see a huge buck walking toward me down the same path the doe took he had a very thick rack easy 12 points, I was dangling out of my climber trying to recock my crossbow the huge buck stoped about 40 yards and smelled the blood trail from the doe and wouldn't come any closer.
> Angler ss


So you were trying to re-cock your crossbow, but the buck wouldn't come any closer...
I assume that had the buck come closer (assumption made due to re-cocking your crossbow) you would have shot (or at least shot at) the buck... ?



> Deer Tagging
> For multiple deer permit holders, the first deer taken in the day must have been temporarily tagged before hunting or pursuing another deer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Good Job! A little advice if you don't mind. Unless you see the deer fall over and die wait at least 20-30 min before even getting out of the stand. IMHO more deer are lost by hunters pushing them instead of waiting and giving them time to expire.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll get one fishin, I've come close a few times. Its only a matter of time.....I hope lol. I would be happy with a doe.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Big V everything happend so fast I had alot to think about in short amount of time.Yes I had two tags I did not know that first deer had to be tag before I could shoot a second deer.I have never killed two deer in the same year yet alone have the chance to shoot two the same day.I hunt mostly state areas in erie county we are a very low deer kill county.Thanks for your info about tagging if I was shady I could have launced an arrow at the buck 40 yards away but I take alot of pride in waiting to take a high percentage shot less then 20 yards. I shoot a 200 pound draw Horton Fire hawk with horton scope I could have hit the buck at 40 yards this is my third year bow hunting and the second deer I have killed so I keep my shots inside 20 yards.Thanks again for the info about tagging I guess I better read the reg's again.
Angler ss


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not trying to butt in, but I can assure you if I had any question about Anglers character he would not have been asked to hunt with me. I don't think he had any ill intentions.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> Big V everything happend so fast I had alot to think about in short amount of time.Yes I had two tags I did not know that first deer had to be tag before I could shoot a second deer.I have never killed two deer in the same year yet alone have the chance to shoot two the same day.I hunt mostly state areas in erie county we are a very low deer kill county.Thanks for your info about tagging if I was shady I could have launced an arrow at the buck 40 yards away but I take alot of pride in waiting to take a high percentage shot less then 20 yards. I shoot a 200 pound draw Horton Fire hawk with horton scope I could have hit the buck at 40 yards this is my third year bow hunting and the second deer I have killed so I keep my shots inside 20 yards.Thanks again for the info about tagging I guess I better read the reg's again.
> Angler ss


I am not trying to attack anyone's character, only trying to shed light on the facts about deer hunting regulations.

I can certainly understand your excitement especially since you are fairly new to bow hunting and the fact that this was your second deer ever.

I too get excited (even after over 30 years of deer hunting) when I see a deer especially a big buck!

Congratulations on your deer and hopefully you get a chance at that big 12 point to fill your second tag.

Good luck!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

During these first couple weeks of rut, I tend to let all does walk past. reason being, if the does are around rutting, you know that headgear wont be far away. thats my preference, but either way, nice doe!


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I try to learn as much about hunting and fishing as I can. Most of what I have learned is by experience but alot is learned from reading facts and experiences that other people have had. Thanks for the info about tagging. Papascott also has a very good point about waiting 20-30 min before tracking a deer. My first bow deer was a small buck that I shot last year the blood trail was not very good I called my dad to tell him I had shot a deer and might need help draging it he told me to wait an hour before tracking it, I waited and found him dead a short distance from my stand.The doe I shot saturday had a huge blood trail so I THOUGHT she could not run very far bleeding like that but I was wrong if I had let her lay down and bleed out she probably would not have ran so far.Thanks for all the advice.
Angler ss


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

And you wouldn't have had to go swimming. lmao I'm to blame as well for saying, " there is no way she could be that far with all of that blood!!" that is what you get for listening to someone who has never killed a deer.  You can bet I will take a walk to the truck first. ha ha


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

The first thing I do when I climb out of my stand is to find my arrow (or bolt).
The arrow can tell you a lot about your shot.
Bright red frothy blood generally indicates lung shot. Sit down and wait 30 minutes and your deer will be dead.
Bile will indicate gut shot. Go home and come back in the morning. Gut shot deer usually lay down within 10 to 15 minutes and will slowly bleed out without ever getting back up. Push too soon and you most likely will never find a gut shot deer. 
I also look for hair as the color can also tell you a lot. 

I never track a deer that I shoot with a bow for at least 45 minutes unless I actually see it pile up. Generally I wait about ½ hour to climb down. Then find my arrow and look for the first sign of blood. I will mark that location and then wait depending on how I think I hit the deer.

I am sure there are lots of folks on this forum that would be more than happy to share some tips through their experience.


----------

